# Stopping wheel hop?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Is there any mods for fighting off wheel hop outside of changing the driving habits?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

BMR Drag Bags


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

marathonman said:


> BMR Drag Bags


I have these and they really help except in the rain. I have had four different tread compounds on mine and it also determines how much hop you have. You can also put polyurethane subframe bushings in and this will help too.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Well i have drag bags and they helped a little but i put a harrop Differential cover on my rear end and it helped support the rear end better! this and some Pedders bushings would work wonders!


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i put the slp sway bar & bushing kit , no more wheel hop!


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Great idea, I need that. Only thing, may need to start worrying about breaking CVC axles?:confused


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

wheel hop is letting the rear end give so it doesn't tear things up.
when you start locking it down with harrop , pedders and good drag radials (not nittos) good ones that will hook, then you start putting pressure in other places for relief. then you need to beef up your drive shaft, which the OEM is crap, your CV's which someone has already mentioned, and your hubs and stubs.
If you don't yoru asking for trouble. may not come soon , but it will come.
This is why before I either do heads and cam, or a blower, I beefing up mine.
This weekend all new pedders suspension and harrop. next will be difftechnics driveshaft and bmr loop, then the new difftechincs hub to stub set up. Once that is in then some real drag radials on some 15 inch Holeshot Holestars with either Goodyear Eagle SS DOT DR's or MT's DR's.
It cost money to play, more if ya don't set it up right.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

oldsow said:


> wheel hop is letting the rear end give so it doesn't tear things up.
> when you start locking it down with harrop , pedders and good drag radials (not nittos) good ones that will hook, then you start putting pressure in other places for relief. then you need to beef up your drive shaft, which the OEM is crap, your CV's which someone has already mentioned, and your hubs and stubs.
> If you don't yoru asking for trouble. may not come soon , but it will come.
> This is why before I either do heads and cam, or a blower, I beefing up mine.
> ...




Wheel hop puts more stress on parts that anything else. When you get wheel hop your entire drive line gets beat on like a large air hammer, going from full load to no load over and over is the worst thing you can do to your driveline. Adding the Harrop cover and a full set of Pedders bushings is a great start. I'd also recommend upgrading the shocks and springs with the Pedders stuff too. I have an entire kit on my car and it's amazing. 1.85 60' with street tires, and no hop.Ad the drag slicks and I should run in the 1.6 range. I think that's amazing for a 4000 lb car.


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

marathonman said:


> BMR Drag Bags


+1 Drag Bags help alot.


----------

